
Functional Fortran - SiempreViernes
https://wavebitscientific.github.io/functional-fortran/
======
totalperspectiv
Not directly related to the article, but given a green field, what project
qualities would lead one to choose Fortran as a tool to solve the problem over
anything else?

~~~
haolez
Lots of libraries available for all kinds of scientific work that require
supercomputers to be useful.

Also, I've been told that FORTRAN makes it easier to write fast scientific
code than C due to pointer aliasing (or something in those lines).

~~~
greenshackle2
Pointer aliasing is not valid in FORTRAN, so the compiler has the freedom to
make some optimizations that a C compiler can't.

------
milancurcic
Original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13024702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13024702)

------
tempodox
Does a recursive fold use physical recursion (i.e. requires linear stack
space)? Can Fortran compilers resolve tail recursion?

~~~
greglindahl
Most Fortran compilers are also C/C++ compilers, so sure.

I've never seen any Fortran code in the wild that does that, though.

